# NORTH WEST AREA MEET



## dean (26 Apr 2012)

Hi all i live in Warrington and wondered who else lives in the area so perhaps could meet up?


----------



## Alastair (26 Apr 2012)

im not in warrington mate but few of us are in manchester which isnt too far


----------



## dean (26 Apr 2012)

anywhere in the NW is good 
I dont mind a drive


----------



## Alastair (27 Apr 2012)

well if theres enough interest from others nearby too maybe we could sort out a meet together somewhere, if the weather is fine id do a bbq at mine for who ever too and my new shallow will be up n running then. maybe a trip to the green machine before hand would be good.
i know mike aka westyggx would be interested also


----------



## dean (27 Apr 2012)

sounds good
no chance of a bbq in next 5 days according to the forecasts, wouldnt expect anything but rain on a bank holiday


----------



## Alastair (27 Apr 2012)

oh god no lol, but too soon that i think anyway ha ha, we have another bank holiday already???


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2012)

Yes May Day next Monday


----------



## LancsRick (29 Apr 2012)

Lancashire here but would be interested in a meet!


----------



## whinnie (29 Apr 2012)

never good living in the blahblahblahblah end of Cumbria, takes an hour to find the M6


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2012)

Does anyone belong to any clubs
Was thinking about joining one
Where are you Whinnie & lancsRick?


----------



## whinnie (30 Apr 2012)

I'm in Workington have family in Kendal, can't think of an excuse to drag the mrs to be to Manchester, maybe drop her at the Trafford centre?


----------



## dean (30 Apr 2012)

Sounds expensive 
Just do as I do and ask her to come round fish shops with you all day, if you do it right she will only come once


----------



## Alastair (30 Apr 2012)

Well if we get enough interest dean we could do a tour of a few aquatic stores, maybe the green machine and  if the weather is good a BBQ huh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (30 Apr 2012)

im up for it


----------



## dean (14 Jan 2013)

Sorry I've been away so long, how is everyone?


----------



## Alastair (14 Jan 2013)

All good mate how's you?? It's been a while lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (14 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> Sorry I've been away so long, how is everyone?


 
Are you the chap that lives in Sale Dean?


----------



## krazypara3165 (14 Jan 2013)

for future reference another one from warrington here and i'd be interested in a northwest meet!


----------



## dean (14 Jan 2013)

Alistair im ok thanks 
Westy I'm in Warrington 
There seems a few more of us now
Maybe we should make a start, perhaps a meet at someone's house or a pub


----------



## dean (14 Jan 2013)

Hi Krazy
Where in Warrington are you?


----------



## krazypara3165 (14 Jan 2013)

Great sankey, or 'chapelford' as the posh ones like to call it lol.


----------



## dean (14 Jan 2013)

I have a friend who lives at Chapleford lol, your only 15 mins away


----------



## dean (21 Jan 2013)

So guys how about we all get together over a drink and do a swap or sell or should that be a bring n buy


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

I'd be up for something like that soon dean definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (21 Jan 2013)

I might also have a drive up too some were along with AndyFJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (21 Jan 2013)

id be up for something!


----------



## dean (21 Jan 2013)

ok just need to sort venue and a date


----------



## thelats1981 (15 Mar 2013)

evening chaps, did you get anywhere with this meet? I'm in manc but don't drive - would always be up for a meet in manchester.


----------



## Alastair (16 Mar 2013)

thelats1981 said:


> evening chaps, did you get anywhere with this meet? I'm in manc but don't drive - would always be up for a meet in manchester.


Nothing arranged yet. Where abouts in manchester mate


----------



## Martin cape (16 Mar 2013)

Manchester isn't North West!! Now, West Cumbria is North West


----------



## dean (21 Mar 2013)

West Cumbria is probably nearer Belfast than Manchester 

Come on guys lets sort this out

I have a suggestion 

Sunday 14th April
Wellington Park Hotel PR25 3AB

Preston & District Aquatic Society Auction

It costs £1 to get in and we could have a little meet at the end


----------



## krazypara3165 (22 Mar 2013)

Count me in


----------



## thelats1981 (23 Mar 2013)

Alastair said:


> Nothing arranged yet. Where abouts in manchester mate


 
Hi Alastair, I'm in Didsbury, couple of miles from city centre. basically if you look for west cumbria on a map, I'm about 130 miles south east!


----------



## Henry (28 Mar 2013)

Is this thing still going on in Leyland? I think I might mosey down with my mate. If someone fancies bringing some Fissidens fontanus, I'll bring something else in return; let me know what you want  (I mean plants. The wink smiley doesn't indicate anything else....)


----------



## dean (30 Mar 2013)

Well the auction is definitely on
I'll be there 
So if anyone is going let me know


----------



## Alastair (2 Apr 2013)

thelats1981 said:


> Hi Alastair, I'm in Didsbury, couple of miles from city centre. basically if you look for west cumbria on a map, I'm about 130 miles south east!



Didsbury isn't too far from me. I'm on the other side of stockport


----------



## thelats1981 (13 Apr 2013)

Alastair, I'd certainly be up for a manchester / stockport meet. Would be great to meet at some point, although I must point out I'm a newbie so may be one way traffic with the info! quick question, did you happen to get your shallow tank from TGM about march time last year? only been over once, saw a chap picking one up which looked similar  dimensions.


----------



## Alastair (13 Apr 2013)

Hi mate. Definitely. Need to arrange something. I didn't get my shallow tank from the green machine.  Not sure how much it would have cost me if I had ha ha


----------



## thelats1981 (13 Apr 2013)

Not cheap, but to be fair they know their stuff! where do you shop in the NW, seems to be lacking in decent shops to say the least. I'm not exactly loaded so tend to sell out to the chain with Tropica deal! The puddle is awesome by the way, reckon this is the way to go with tanks, so much depth, love the fact that you see something different wherever you look.


----------

